# New eyes available soon..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm a pretty good shot with the revolver, should be, as long as I've been at it. But last year, my shooting began to fall off. Groups began to open up some. Not to the point of being embarressing, but I noticed.

Well, I thought, its time for new glasses. Dropped in to the optometrist for fitting. He referred me to an opthalmoligist. Cataracts.

So, had surgery, first in left eye, my master eye. Had to switch eyes and shoot with right eye. Then surgery on right eye. Slight astigmatism, so still will need glasses. I was released Tuesday, June 6th, and ordered new glasses. With these my vision will be 20/20. Hopefully I'll have them before Saturday.

Bottom line-protect those eyes with shooting glasses and sun glasses, and have check-ups.

For me, the difference is like going from a 40 Watt light bulb to a 100 Watt buld.

Bob Wright


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

congrats on getting the lenses focused bob, happy shooting!

:draw: 

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GREAT! :-D


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

getting older does suck.
I'm 60.
I can still see though.

AFS


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Getting old does suck but it's generally better than the other option. :goofy:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Golden Years*

:roll: Golden Years!! Yea right. Who come up with that one. Not to many years ago I could group 2-3" at 25yards all day long with my Colt and now I can't even see the target. It's one big blurr. 
Just get well and take care of them eyes.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Bob, I had the same thing done last year and it sure makes a world of difference in your sight. Glad yours was successful and hope you enjoy shooting. :-D


----------

